# Justified, justification, "justly"'



## ThomasK

How do you translate these words in your language?

In Dutch:
- verantwoorden (containing _answer_)
- terecht (right-ly)


----------



## apmoy70

Hi TK,

In Greek:

*Justified:*  «Δικαιωμένος, -νη, -νο» /ðice.o'menos ðice.o'meni ðice.o'meno/ (masc. fem. neut.), Present Participle of the verb «δικαιώνoμαι» /ðice'onome/ --> _to be justified, vindicated_, Mediopassive voice of the verb «δικαιώνω» /ðice'ono/ --> _to justify, vindicate_; a derivation of the Classical verb «δικαιόω/δικαιῶ» dĭkæ'ŏō [uncontracted]/dĭkæ'ō [contracted] --> _to set right, deem right_, from the feminine noun «δίκη» 'dīkē (in MG /'ðici/) --> _order, right, legal proceedings, personification of Justice in ancient religion (daughter of Zeus and Themis)_, in MG only _legal proceedings, trial_ (PIE base *deik-, _to point out_; cf. Skt. दिशति (dizati), _to point out_; Lat. dicere > Fr. dire, Sp. decir; Eng. teach; Ger. zeigen & zeihen)
*Justification:* Fem. noun «δικαίωση» /ði'ceosi/ a Classical third declension fem. noun «δικαίωσις» dĭ'kæōsīs --> lit. _setting things right, doing justice_


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: verantwoorden = *felel*, that Hungarian verb has 2 main meanings 1) to answer, reply, respond 2) be responsible for 
But I must confess I have always had problems to understand the words justify, justification, etc....even the Hungarian words translated confuse me a lot.


----------



## ThomasK

Your translation seems close to Dutch: you could explain 'justify' as 'to account for'.


----------



## e2-e4 X

From my Russian side, I consider these words as a pecularity of the English language. The closest verb would be "оправдать" ("to show right", "to show true", or, more exactly, "to show decent"), it seems, but in most cases this verb doesn't fit as a translation, so a translator has to employ various _walkarounds_ (this word is a mix of the English noun "a workaround" and of the corresponding Russian expression "обходной путь", which means almost the same and literally translates as a "bypass route").

The Russian for "justice" is "справедливость" (note the similar root in red; it's the same as in the word "праведный" — "righteous", "just", "pious").


----------



## ThomasK

Indeed, 'right' or 'justus' in Latin, also fair... It is interesting to hear that there is no true synonym, that you need a paraphrase ( I do love a 'walk/ workaround' though). There is alsothe common expresson: _you rightly say, you are right when you say..._


----------



## e2-e4 X

Well, I've just remembered: you can "обосновать" something, that is, to present its inner base, its reason to exist.

It works like: "you need to justify your position" — "обоснуйте, пожалуйста". (I hope I understand correctly the usage of the English word; if you say "хочу оправдать свою позицию", it sounds like you're already accused, which I believe the English word doesn't mean).

But still, it doesn't work for all the cases.


----------



## ThomasK

Could you spell the root word? /oshov// ??? ;-(


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:

Almost all words that have to do with justice/justification seem to have the root -прав-; -прав(е)д- /prav/; /praved/. The root is Slavic and has the meaning of “right” (both the direction and “rightness/justness”).

Justified: *о**правд**анный*/opravdannyi/ - lit. around-righted

Justification: *о**правд**анность* /opravdannost’/ lit. around-righted-edness; *прав**омерность* /pravomernost’/ - lit. right-measure-ness

Justly: *с**правед**ливо* /spravedlivo/ - lit. together-right

Justice: *с**правед**ливость* /spravedlivost/ - lit. together-rightness, *закон*/zakon/ - lit. law

P.S. Cross-posted with e2-e4


----------



## e2-e4 X

The root word (a noun) is "оснóва" (a base, a basis), and it can be transliterated as "osn*o*va".


----------



## ThomasK

Thanks, both of you !


----------



## ancalimon

Two words come to my mind.

*aklanmak*: to be acquitted  (from Tukic ak: white, clean) probably also related to *khagan* itself. The suffix *lan* means "be smeared with" in this context.

*haklı çıkmak*: justified (probably from Arabic Hak) . The suffix *lı* gives the word the meaning of "consisting of". "çık" means "turn out to be" in this context.


----------



## swift

*Spanish:


*- justificado
- justificación
- justamente (as opposed to 'justificadamente')


----------



## 涼宮

In *Japanese*:

Justified: 正当 _seitou_. Correct/justice + hit/right. (there are other ways to say justified, context is needed)

Justification: 正当化 _seitouka_ (correct/justice + change); 言い訳 _iiwake_ (say + circumstance) (this is more like an excuse); 理由 _riyuu_ (logic + reason).

To justify: 正当化する _seitouka suru

_Justly:正しく_ tadashiku; _正当に_ seitouni_


----------



## aruniyan

Related Tamil Words,

Seerthooku - Taking to rightness/goodness.
Naermai - Straightness
Neethi  - rule, with rule.


----------



## ThomasK

If any of you happens to read this, can you fit your words into these contexts (as I am not so sure we are referring to the same word):
1. These expenses are not justified.
2. He rightly says it's time.


----------



## e2-e4 X

1. Эти расходы не обоснованы. || Эти расходы не оправданы.
2. Он правильно говорит, что пора. || Он говорит, что пора, и он прав.


----------



## Alderamin

In Portuguese:

Justified: _justificado_ (masculine); _justificada_ (feminine)
Justification: _justificação_
Justly: _justamente
_Justifiable:_ justificadamente

_1. These expenses are not justified. _(Estas despesas não se justificam / não estão justificadas.)_
2. He rightly says it's time._(Ele diz justificadamente que chegou a hora / é agora.)
_


----------



## ThomasK

It is interesting to see how almost moral words turn up here, whereas we just use 'reply', 'response'... But I suddenly realize: we also have ver-rechtvaardig-en, just-ify. I susppose the first is used because we are challenged to justify something, whereas the real basis of the justification is some jkind of justice...


----------



## mataripis

i encountered in Tagalog bible 1905, justified is "inaring ganap" and i can say that justification is "pag aaring ganap/matuwid" while justly is "makatuwiran".


----------



## ThomasK

But what is the root, M? Where did you encounter it in that Bible? Oh, but I can imagine. I am just referring to the meaning to 'account for'.

IN Finnish the word or the basis of the word is said to be 'oikeus', something like justice.


----------



## mataripis

The root word is "ganap"  (perfect/complete). the term "inari" means  part of/accepted as.  those people who believes in  Christ are called justified and become free from consequences of wrong doings of people around them.


----------



## ThomasK

I see, thanks. But that is a very special use. I was referring to the verb we use when someone has to accournt for expenses s/he has made on behalf of an organisation: can he justify them, account for them, prove they were use for some good purpose or cause?


----------



## mataripis

Then it is "pagsusulit" or sulitin  (account for) in Tagalog.Pagsusulit is accounting or computation.


----------

